# Mimi the Lion Cub



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

A friend of mine here in Sharm was recently involved in the rescue of a female lion cub and cobra which were being used as photographic props here in Naama. After a week of love and care by my friend and many others, both animals have now been transported to Giza Zoo, but they still need help.....



If you're in Cairo, and can spare the time, please go along to Giza Zoo and see Mimi, she truely is the most beautiful little (not for long) girl.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly the lion cubs life wont be much better in Giza Zoo but I understand your friends sentiments.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry but I would not recommend anyone to go along to Giza Zoo as it should be closed down.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Widget said:


> A friend of mine here in Sharm was recently involved in the rescue of a female lion cub and cobra which were being used as photographic props here in Naama. After a week of love and care by my friend and many others, both animals have now been transported to Giza Zoo, but they still need help.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in Cairo, and can spare the time, please go along to Giza Zoo and see Mimi, she truely is the most beautiful little (not for long) girl.


Sorry to say this but if they are at Giza Zoo i think it's a case of "out of the frying pan into the fire" scenario.....i maybe wrong and they may have improved it but last time i was there it was most definately not the place any animal should be kept in.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry to say this but if they are at Giza Zoo i think it's a case of "out of the frying pan into the fire" scenario.....i maybe wrong and they may have improved it but last time i was there it was most definately not the place any animal should be kept in.




No it's not been improved, ESMA had demonstrations outside it earlier this year to try and highlight the barbaric living conditions the animals endure.

I bet this lion cub is now posing for photo with children at the zoo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this is the link to the official website for the zoo, the opening words are it is the most beautiful zoo in the world and then they post pictures of these animals in their gallery

Welcome to Official Egypt Zoo Website


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Widget said:


> A friend of mine here in Sharm was recently involved in the rescue of a female lion cub and cobra which were being used as photographic props here in Naama. After a week of love and care by my friend and many others, both animals have now been transported to Giza Zoo, but they still need help.....
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in Cairo, and can spare the time, please go along to Giza Zoo and see Mimi, she truely is the most beautiful little (not for long) girl.


 This makes me fume with anger. Lions belong in the wild and it upsets me that this cub now has to find herself behind bars in a zoo like the one in Giza. If there is any possibility of getting this animal to an open zoo, we should attempt to do that, and I am willing to put my money where my mouth is on this. Altough visiting the little cub seems good, it is not! She belongs in the wild, she is not a cuddly toy! She is supposed to be the queen of the cats (the Bengal tiger might object), so, O/K, in Africa. Fierce and wild! that is how she was designed and that is what she is. They are NOT pets/props/ego enhancing attachments/look what I got! or anything like that. The pleasure is seeing them free in the wild.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Guys I know/have been told that Giza Zoo is not great (far from it) but what I meant when I said could people go and see Mimi was more of an aim to make the Zoo see that people care about her future, if they go and say they've come to see Mimi especially.

I totally agree that animals should be kept in the wild and never used for props and shouldn't have to be put in zoos (to stop them dying out completely), but unfortunately it was the only choice my friend had for her, there are no facilities here in Sharm to care for such a special and demanding creature, and despite best efforts they could not get any help from the Born Free Foundation (although I don't think they've stopped trying).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Widget said:


> Guys I know/have been told that Giza Zoo is not great (far from it) but what I meant when I said could people go and see Mimi was more of an aim to make the Zoo see that people care about her future, if they go and say they've come to see Mimi especially.
> 
> I totally agree that animals should be kept in the wild and never used for props and shouldn't have to be put in zoos (to stop them dying out completely), but unfortunately it was the only choice my friend had for her, there are no facilities here in Sharm to care for such a special and demanding creature, and despite best efforts they could not get any help from the Born Free Foundation (although I don't think they've stopped trying).




Sorry but I don't think that would work and as someone who has visited the zoo and loves animals.. I would not go back as it is far too upsetting. Did you look at the link I put up with gallery photos.. and these are the facilities that they are proud of!!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

How the heck did this idiot bring in this lion cub in the first place?

They want locking up if you ask me.
Your friend only acted in good faith and the zoo had no option, but paying to visit these unfortunate animals only makes the situation worse.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I went to Giza zoo a few years ago with a an Egyptian friend....
I stayed less than 30 minutes, the conditions were awful.....
I left in tears...and was upset the rest of the day.
My Egyptian friend couldn't understand why I was upset!!!
I HATE that place!!!!!!!:Cry:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> I went to Giza zoo a few years ago with a an Egyptian friend....
> I stayed less than 30 minutes, the conditions were awful.....
> I left in tears...and was upset the rest of the day.
> My Egyptian friend couldn't understand why I was upset!!!
> I HATE that place!!!!!!!:Cry:


Did you look at the link and the photographs of the conditions? Why anyone would think that animals living in those conditions are happy is beyond me?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden I just looked, and it reminded me why I was so upset...
Majestic big cats in tiny dirty cages.....
Chained-up elephants being photographed with the public...
Sad-looking animals... so many!!
The thing that upset me most.....there was a horse in a small muddy enclosure, away from the public.....his hooves were so overgrown, he couldn't stand straight...
You could see every bone on his body....

I wanted to kill somebody on that day!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Maiden I just looked, and it reminded me why I was so upset...
> Majestic big cats in tiny dirty cages.....
> Chained-up elephants being photographed with the public...
> Sad-looking animals... so many!!
> ...




The poor horse was probably there to be fed to the big cats.

Why would a zoo have dogs or donkeys and camels on show when you can see them hourly in the street?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but I don't think that would work and as someone who has visited the zoo and loves animals.. I would not go back as it is far too upsetting. Did you look at the link I put up with gallery photos.. and these are the facilities that they are proud of!!


Reluctantly went to look. They have no idea how a proper zoo works, and maybe it is funding, I don't know what the problem is, but if you want to see a well managed zoo in Africa, there is only two, in Johannesburg and Pretoria in South Africa. There are off cause great open zoos in Europe as well, and much closer. I dont have the time to lead this, but it would be great if we could get this cub to one of them. The Giza zoo is worse than death for such a magnificent animal. The idiots who has caused this problem in the first place should be put in the Giza zoo, I'd like to go and feed them peanuts...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I went to Giza zoo a few years ago with a an Egyptian friend....
> I stayed less than 30 minutes, the conditions were awful.....
> I left in tears...and was upset the rest of the day.
> My Egyptian friend couldn't understand why I was upset!!!
> I HATE that place!!!!!!!:Cry:


Imagine hell, this is it for animals...created by man.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> How the heck did this idiot bring in this lion cub in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder that too, as this same thing is going on in Alex. There is a man who sets up in front of Balbaa (Downtown location) with a lion cub offering to take pictures for a fee. Maybe he just borrows it from the zoo?

I remember reading a while back, that the camel (a rare breed) had gone missing from the Giza zoo!! Seems the caretaker had butchered it and sold the meat. They then started to do an inventory, and found there were hundreds of animals missing. Probably all meeting the same fate.


----------

